# SAPIM laser vs. DT-Swiss revolution



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Building up a set of wheels and these spokes are near identicle by spec. Any experience that will help me decide which to use for a 210lb. rider? They will be laced 32 hole 3x. Any thoughts?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Six of one, half a dozen of the other. I'd say take a step down if you want a stronger wheel.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I weigh about the same as you and use DT-Swiss. Never have broken a spoke.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

@ 210lbs I chose Sapim race but have DT competition on my MTB. Both are good. IMO there is little advantage to be gained from these "twisty" but only fractionally lighter spokes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

revos are a pain to build with...right when you get them up to proper tension they get all weird. hard to maintain tension and they're flexy. at your weight i'd go heavier and prefer sapim.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess that is my question, everyone says that REVS are tough as nails but twist and stretch, I was wondering if the lasers had the same problem.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

DanTourino said:


> I guess that is my question, everyone says that REVS are tough as nails but twist and stretch, I was wondering if the lasers had the same problem.


The laser and revo spokes are pretty much identical as far as weight and how they build up. Both of them twist pretty easy once you get past 85kgf, you can build them to higher tensions that is just were you have to start destressing a lot to release the twisting.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sorry my bad*



DanTourino said:


> I guess that is my question, everyone says that REVS are tough as nails but twist and stretch, I was wondering if the lasers had the same problem.



I have no experience with the Revolutions, only the D.T. 14/15. I've had several wheels built with them, never a problem. My problems are more with rims than spokes..


----------

